# Question on price for a Defy Adv 4



## Stafa (Mar 24, 2012)

New 2011 Adv 4 with Tiagra components for $1299.00. Solid deal? LBS will hook me up with rims for a heavier person (I weigh 250 lb.... for now..) and free tune ups etc. LOVED how the bike felt compared to a Ultegra/105 Raleigh Alum/Carbon fork job I rode earlier in the day..


----------



## Defy (Apr 22, 2012)

Yes, that is solid. Will you get new rims in place of the stock rims or in addition? How about the seat? The stock saddle is not the most comfortable.


----------

